# Haven't washed my GTO in over a year!



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I haven’t washed my GTO in over a year. I use the California Duster every time I drive it. Then every weekend or so, I use the California Duster then take a cotton towel, dampen it with filtered water and gently clean off the bugs, road goo, etc. This is how I clean it just before I wax it with Zaino. When I occasionally drive it to work, I use the California Duster after I get there and put the car cover on it. My fellow employees think I'm nuts. 

So when my friends, neighbors comment on how clean I keep my car, they ask how often do I wash it, I tell them I don’t. 

By the way, I do NOT drive it in the rain or snow, so it really nevers gets dirty, just dusty sitting in my garage.

I think the California Duster is an awesome accessory that every die hard car enthusiast should have.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

DAH GTO said:


> I haven’t washed my GTO in over a year. I use the California Duster every time I drive it. Then every weekend or so, I use the California Duster then take a cotton towel, dampen it with filtered water and gently clean off the bugs, road goo, etc. This is how I clean it just before I wax it with Zaino. When I occasionally drive it to work, I use the California Duster after I get there and put the car cover on it. My fellow employees think I'm nuts.
> 
> So when my friends, neighbors comment on how clean I keep my car, they ask how often do I wash it, I tell them I don’t.
> 
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU:shutme


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

I wash my car at least every other week...gotta have that metal flake shinin'!


----------

